Ask HN: How often you overtime over weekends? - groomed
======
detaro
Extremely seldom, and only out of my own choice (e.g. because I know I want to
work less hours the next week)

------
rorykoehler
I did it once in the last 3 years and it was worth ~$1m to my company.

~~~
groomed
You caused a downtime :)?

------
robbya
I spend weekends with family. The last year, never did weekend work.

